# Cheese and lactation timing?



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere about cheese being different during different
periods of lactation, but I don't remember exactly what was stated.
Is it better to make cheese with early lactation milk or later lactation milk?
And what changes/differences might there be in either situation? Or even
with a doe milking through?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Late lactation milk tends to be high in both Bf and milk solids to make for denser and creamier cheese. Though I fond feta made with earlier lactation milk to be superior to late lactation feta.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been shocked at the difference in my cheese. I kept thinking my culture was wrong, but have found that it is lactation timing. Later lactation Chevre and Fromage Blanc is much easier to make. I have had to let the earlier lactation milk set for 24 hours instead of 12 to get the same results.


----------

